# Us Navy Hawaii Missile Defense



## Kauai Kid (Jun 19, 2009)

The US Navy has increased missile defenses around Hawaii to prepare for a North Korea Launch around the 4th of July across the Pacific.

Their missile is the Taepodong-2 with a 4,000 mile range but wouldn't be able to reach the main Hawaiian Islands about 4,500 miles away.

We were on Kauai a year or so ago and the Navy successfully intercepted incoming space debris.  Go Navy!! 

For those with shaky geographic knowledge:  Niihau and Kauai would be the closest and the Big Island the most distant from North Korea.

When will the madness stop??? 


Sterling


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 19, 2009)

If the N. Koreans wanted to hit US territory, the Aleutians Islands would probably be within range.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 19, 2009)

Maybe we will have some extra fireworks on the 4th when we are at HHV! 

But I sure hope not.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 19, 2009)

Last summer, we were told by the captain of a Napali Coast tour boat that Navy maneuvers sometimes interrupt tour boat schedules, so that's something to keep in mind if you are visiting Kauai this summer.  We always see Navy ships off the Napali Coast when we are in that area, and there is some kind of missile base along the Napali Coast, too.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 19, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Last summer, we were told by the captain of a Napali Coast tour boat that Navy maneuvers sometimes interrupt tour boat schedules, so that's something to keep in mind if you are visiting Kauai this summer.  We always see Navy ships off the Napali Coast when we are in that area, and there is some kind of missile base along the Napali Coast, too.



The Barking Sands facility, next to Polihale State Beach, is a missile tracking facility.  Also there are receivers located in facilities situated on top of the cliffs.  Some of them are easily visible from Polihale Beach; look toward the seaward end of the cliff that frames the north side of Polihale.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 19, 2009)

ricoba said:


> Maybe we will have some extra fireworks on the 4th when we are at HHV!
> 
> But I sure hope not.




I thought of all you going over in early July when I saw the story on the front page of the WSJ this morning.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 19, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> I thought of all you going over in early July when I saw the story on the front page of the WSJ this morning.



This story did not escape my notice either when it was first announced!


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 19, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> If the N. Koreans wanted to hit US territory, the Aleutians Islands would probably be within range.



Shhhhhhhh.......


Crab costs too much as it is.


----------



## dmbrand (Jun 19, 2009)

When we visited the Arizona Memorial last week, the aircraft carrier John C Stennis was docked in the harbor.  The shuttle to the memorial passed right by.  I think my husband took more photos of that than anything else!  They mentioned it was staying longer in Pearl Harbor because of the North Korea activities.


----------



## geoand (Jun 19, 2009)

dmbrand said:


> When we visited the Arizona Memorial last week, the aircraft carrier John C Stennis was docked in the harbor.  The shuttle to the memorial passed right by.  I think my husband took more photos of that than anything else!  They mentioned it was staying longer in Pearl Harbor because of the North Korea activities.



This post is worthless without pics


----------



## dmbrand (Jun 19, 2009)

Aircraft carrier John C. Stennis in Pearl Harbor, June 2009


----------



## Kenrabs (Jun 19, 2009)

We will be in Kauai during this period. Could be some extra fire works, but more likely a dud when the N. Koreans are involved.


----------



## Werner (Jun 20, 2009)

Aircraft Carriers are so 20th Century!

If anything is going to protect Hawaii from an incoming missile it is this ugly thing;






Under the big white dome is an electronically-scanned/electronically-stabilized radar that guides a ship-launched  interceptor missile toward the incoming ICBM for a direct hit while it is still exoatmospheric.  It is part of the U.S. ABM system  and if you were at the Arizona Memorial recently you probably saw it across the harbor from the Museum/Boat Dock.  The self-propelled modified oil platform that the radar sits on is a Norwegian design and was built in Russia!  The radar is built by Raytheon.  It certainly is a new world.


----------



## thinze3 (Jun 20, 2009)

We will arrive in Honolulu on July 4th. I had said all along that I hoped we would be able to see a fireworks show that evening. :ignore:


----------



## dmbrand (Jun 20, 2009)

We did see that globe thing!  Thought is was some alien craft!


----------



## mindy35 (Jun 20, 2009)

I've been searching for a spa prior to our visit to Princeville...........maybe I should be searching for a bomb shelter instead??  

If I can only remember where I put my Brodie helmet...I'll pack that too.


----------



## hibbeln (Jun 20, 2009)

WOW!  Thanks for the GREAT photos!  My sons and all their friends were just *drooling* over your fantastic photos of the aircrafter carrier and the radar dome.  We leave next Tuesday and come back July 4 and (boys being boys) they are THRILLED at the idea that the good Mr. Kim Jong Il might lob a missile at Hawaii while we're there!  :whoopie:


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 20, 2009)

mindy35 said:


> If I can only remember where I put my Brodie helmet...I'll pack that too.



I'm going to go with my old favorite, a hat made out of aluminum foil.  It also keeps out the alien waves....


----------

